# prüfen ob Datei existiert



## Werz (27. Sep 2003)

Hallo ,
ich bin neu hier im  Forum und möchte erst mal "Hallo" sagen.
So neu wie ich hier bin , so neu beschäftige ich mich auch mit Java, aus rein privatem Interesse.
Jetzt hab ich schon einfache Konsolenanwendungen geschrieben , Zufallszahlen, aus Datei lesen, etc.
Jetzt möchte ich in eine Datei schreiben, wo der benutzer den Dateinamen angeben kann und im Falle, dass die Datei schon existiert der Benutzer zu der Eingabe eines neuen/anderen Dateinamens aufgefordert wird.
Wie kriege ich das hin?
Gruß
Werz


----------



## jptc.org (27. Sep 2003)

Um zu prüfen ob eine Datei existiert kann man einfach java.io.File benutzen.


```
File file = new File("c:\\hallo.txt");
if (file.exists()) {
   // ask for new file name
}
```

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------



## Werz (27. Sep 2003)

Vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort.
Habe jetzt ein bißchen probiert, aber es klappt irgendwie nicht.
Kannst du mir noch einbißchen mehr Quelltext zu meienm Problem "verraten"?
Wäre echt super nett.
Danke
Werz


----------



## Nobody (27. Sep 2003)

```
//die eingabe der datei wird an den string s übergeben
File file = new File(s); 
if (file.exists()) { 
   System.out.println("Datei nicht vorhanden neue eingabe")
   //neue eingabe abwarten (weis ich nicht auswendig und dann wieder abfragen
}
```

mehr wüsste ich grad nicht , solange keine gui vorhanden ist.


----------



## Stefan1200 (29. Sep 2003)

Beachte auch, dass das java.io.* Paket importiert wird, in dem du ganz oben im Source schreibst:

```
import java.io.*;
```


----------

